# Hughes HDVR2 40- installing Linux for fun



## ctatman (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey All!

So I think I've finally crossed over into complete 'geekdom' here.....

I've got an older model DirectTivo Hughes model HDVR2. And I kind of thought it would be cool to just wipe the hard drive and install Fedora Core 4 or 5 on it. I got the hard drive out, stuck it in a x86 workstation, wiped it, and installed FC4. Of course, when I stuck it back in the old DirectTivo box, it didn't boot- just hanged on the "powering up" screen. No big surprise. 

What I want to know is, has anyone else out here tried this? Any luck? If so, how did you get past the "powering up" screen and get the Linux OS to boot?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

An x86 Linux won't boot, since the TiVo doesn't have an x86 in it.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Try debian-mips, but you'll need to get around the PROM checks that require a signed tivo kernel/initrd.


----------



## ctatman (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmmm.....I thought I read somewhere that these units were all based on x86 type hardware. But I'm probably just taking crazy pills. Looks like this may just turn out to be more challenging than I thought. It would be pretty nifty to see one of these things running as a linux workstation or a server though!

Can anyone point me to some how-to's for modifying the prom so I can get this thing to boot a kernel? Or would that get a big 'smack down' from the mods? I'll trying hitting google for this too. 

Thanks for the pointers so far!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

by the time you get done, a 200 dollar linux computer from walmart will look super nice


----------

